# One for the lads...



## Ian Holdich (25 Sep 2013)

After 7 years in the hobby the wife has finally gave in! 

Getting involved... 



 

No rohypnol was used when making this thread.


----------



## sa80mark (25 Sep 2013)

Lucky sod my misses wont even dose my tank when  at work


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Sep 2013)

Great stuff! I see you have been cutting out holes


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Sep 2013)

Yep, holes cut, I wish I'd done it ages ago tbh. I didn't have the right drill bit at first though.


----------



## kirk (25 Sep 2013)

Looking good, tanks nice too... I was on about the stand at first ofcourse.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Sep 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> No rohypnol was used when making this thread.


 That's just so wrong in so many different ways, most of which humanity has yet to discover...


----------



## Ady34 (26 Sep 2013)

Ah, Ian, are you sure she is helping and not disassembling the cabinet to throw it out of the house, maybe even weakening the structure so it fails on filling???


----------



## Alastair (26 Sep 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Ah, Ian, are you sure she is helping and not disassembling the cabinet to throw it out of the house, maybe even weakening the structure so it fails on filling???



 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flygja (9 Oct 2013)

My wife only helps to feed sometimes. She particularly likes to feed live tubifex worms and see the wish go mad and laugh at them for being greedy. And she's also a bit of an expert at showing guests around my tank. Spotting the algae eaters, shrimps, puffers. So I do all the work and she gets to show off


----------



## roadmaster (9 Oct 2013)

Girlfriend used to show interest in my tank's till the morning that Crayfish which had escaped the tank, came crawling across the kitchen floor while she was making coffee.


----------

